# Is there anyone with the knowledge to work on kexec?



## aholeinthewor1d (Jul 26, 2011)

I've been with the x since day one so I've watched all the devs work to get past the bootloader and get close then realize it wasn't possible...I guess someone got it working on the GSM razor and said it will work on the cdma razor..he isn't going to release his work till he gets the other processor core working but I'm assuming if he really has kexec working that it can be used on the other moto devices...anyone going to give it a go?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Quailson (Jan 1, 2012)

The problem with kexec is that it won't load the radio, meaning we would lose actual phone functionality. I'm probably wrong, but I remember hearing somewhere that kexec was actual developed for the DX, but because of the radio problem, it was dropped.

Also, dev forum is for releases.


----------



## djuniah (Jun 15, 2011)

That is true Quailson, the "short" answer is that using kexec bypasses drivers, so almost no hardware would work (including the radio and several other chips). These would need to be written from scratch and since a lot of this hardware isnt documented well, we really arent going to be able to do that.


----------



## aholeinthewor1d (Jul 26, 2011)

Kexec allows a second kernal to be loaded..and I understand everything yous are saying but he has it working..meaning radio and all that..he said that juat one of the processor cores isn't working and when he figures it out he is going to release his work..

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

